# فرن مايكروويف يحول البلاستيك إلى نفط



## ولد الكندي (6 يوليو 2007)

ابتكرت غلوبال ريسورس كوربوريشن، وهي شركة متعددة الجنسية تتخذ من نيوجيرسي مقراً لها، فرن مايكروويف يقوم بتدوير البلاستيك إلى مواد أولية، حيث يمكن استخراج الغاز والنفط منها. في عملية هي الأولى من نوعها ويعتبرها البعض ثورية ويستخدم الجهاز مواد هيدروكربونية معينة تفتت مادة البلاستيك إلى جزئيات ثم تحولها إلى بنزين ديزل وغاز. 

وتمكن هذا الجهاز الذي يطلق عليه Hawk 10 من تحويل 9 كلغ تقريباً من البلاستيك إلى 5 .4 لترات من الديزل و4 .1 متر مكعب من الغاز القابل للاحتراق. 

وستكون شركة جيرشو لإعادة التدوير التي تتخذ من مدينة نيويورك مقراً لها، وتعمل في معالجة المعادن المستخرج معظمها من السيارات القديمة المستعملة، أول من سيختبر الجهاز الذي سيتم تغذيته بواسطة الزيت والغاز المستخرج من النفايات التي تولدها نشاطات هذه الشركة يومياً. 

وفي ظل تسليط الاهتمام العالمي على قضايا توفير الطاقة وتدوير النفايات، تشير التقارير إلى أن هذا المايكروويف سيتحول إلى ظاهرة سيسرع الجميع إلى محاكاتها.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 يوليو 2007)

أخي أين مصدر الخبر لنقرأ ونعرف عنه المزيد ؟


----------



## احمداونلاين (28 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارجو مساعدتي ببعض المعلومات عن هذه العملية لتحويل البلاستيك


----------



## محمد_فيصل (2 أكتوبر 2014)

تسلمو


----------



## زهير انيس ضاهر (13 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
نحن في حاجة للتطبيق العملي وشكرا​


----------



## lo9man (22 يناير 2015)

أظن أن هذه العملية ترتكز على مبدئ الإنحلال الحراري للبلاستيك ويكون ذلك بطهي البلاستك في وسط لا هوائي لتفكيكه واستخراج الغاز والوقد البنزين وأنواع أخرى من الوقود لكن تظل طريقة غير فعالة لحتياجها الطاقي لتتم هذه العملية لكن ستكون فعالة على نطاق صغير


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

يوجد الان شيء اسموه زراعه البترول


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

جميل جدا


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

لكن نحن في حاجة للتطبيق العملي


----------

